# study about peppermint oil and its effect on ibs



## maloka (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everone
I saw this study abstract and I think it might benefit us...

Peppermint oil (Mintoil) in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome: a prospective double blind placebo-controlled randomized trial.

This is the source:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/17420159/


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for Sharing! My husband did some research into peppermint oil and had bought me a pack of altoids. I find it helpful to take one after I eat a meal that makes me feel "blah".


----------

